# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK شروحات :  كيفية تثبيت ufst

## gsm_bouali

كيفية تثبيت UFST   Comment faire pour installer UFST  
Téléchargez la dernière Panneau de UFST d'ici     ou      1.Accédez à l'ongletHardware 2.boîtesde numérisation 3.Cochez la case 4.boîteà jour     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
5. Cochez la case à nouveau
6. Accédez à l'onglet logiciel
7. Vérifiez serveur (Facultatif Vous pouvez définir le chemin d'installation si vous ne souhaitez pas utiliser le dossier par défaut)
8. Installez 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله كل خير اخي فيصل

----------


## bouhelal

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## moctar

Fatal SECURITY Error, Need Repair Box, Contact Distributor"ماهو الحل

----------

